# can employer pay my rent check on my behalf



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

i have finally zeroed in on a place to stay and we have just started on the contract. Since i recently moved and only got my residence visa last week, i only opened my bank a/c yesterday and am awaiting my checkbook this week. but the owner wants to sign the contract and get his checks tuesday, i am doubtful if i would get my checkbook that fast.

So, my question is, can my employer pay the first check (which he is willing to do) to the owner, the tenancy contract will be in my name, i wonder if anybody has done this, since the agent was saying something like it may take some paperwork if we go this route? any ideas...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes. The landlord will take a cheque from anyone as long as it isn't made of rubber.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

My guess would be that the issue may come if you can't furnish them with the cheques for the whole year.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can always ask your bank to issue a bankers cheque for the first installment, but they cannot do the post dated cheques.
Whether the landlord will accept only the first cheque and wait for you to be issued the other cheques depends on his nature.
Otherwise ask your employer to give him all the chqs to hold as security, when you get your cheque book write him your own chqs and get the employer's chqs back off him.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Otherwise ask your employer to give him all the chqs to hold as security, when you get your cheque book write him your own chqs and get the employer's chqs back off him.


thats a good idea, i will try that, thank you!


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

ash_ak said:


> i have finally zeroed in on a place to stay and we have just started on the contract. Since i recently moved and only got my residence visa last week, i only opened my bank a/c yesterday and am awaiting my checkbook this week. but the owner wants to sign the contract and get his checks tuesday, i am doubtful if i would get my checkbook that fast.
> 
> So, my question is, can my employer pay the first check (which he is willing to do) to the owner, the tenancy contract will be in my name, i wonder if anybody has done this, since the agent was saying something like it may take some paperwork if we go this route? any ideas...


This is not an issue. I went through the same and essentially you need to provide few additional documents such as: 

- Trade license of your company
- Passport and visa copy of the signatory of the check (will not be an issue if you are working for a large corporation)

Good luck


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

VADXB said:


> This is not an issue. I went through the same and essentially you need to provide few additional documents such as:
> 
> - Trade license of your company
> - Passport and visa copy of the signatory of the check (will not be an issue if you are working for a large corporation)
> ...


This is only in the case of the lease being in the companies name. At most you will need a letter from the company explaining why they have issued cheques on your behalf.

Good luck


----------

